# Which Kritter Keeper Do You Reccommend?



## Mr.Scorpion (Oct 22, 2006)

After my Rosea molts, I want to switch from a 5 gallon tank to a critter keeper with a lamp with a night glow bulb hovering over the KK a few inches for heat. Anyhow, I want an opinion as to which KK's are better. I either want a large Exo-Terra faunarium or a large one of these: http://www.hagen.com/img/small/products/61910.jpg

Which do you reccommend are better/last longer?


----------



## Darkmacheen (Oct 22, 2006)

IMO the exoterra would be a better choice than any kk you can buy


----------



## Mr.Scorpion (Oct 22, 2006)

I do mean the exo-terra kritter keepers and not the glass terrariums just to clear that up.


----------



## Potemkin (Oct 22, 2006)

I wouldn't use the night bulb for heat, that sounds like a real quick way to wind up with a fried spider. Room temperature is probably perfectly fine for your spider, I don't use any heat for any of mine (Lasiodora, Acanthoscurria, Poecilotheria, Psalmopoeus, Brachypelma, Nhandu).

Honestly, the critter keeper I recommend is whichever one you can get for the cheapest. It's not like there's a significant difference in quality.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 22, 2006)

How big is your T?  That's most important in giving advice about what enclosure to buy.  You want something that is about 3x your T's legspan long and 2x wide.  So for a 5" T something that is about 15"x10" or round about that.  The plastic kritter keepers are just fine.  I wouldn't go with the big exo terra terrariums as they are awfully expensive and not ideal for terrestrials.  Also, unless your house's daytime temps rountinely drop below the 60F, there is no need for an artificial source of heat.  If you feel you absolutely MUST use one, never use a heat lamp, use a reptile heating pad adhered to one side of the KK.  If you want night viewing lights, use red lights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Oct 22, 2006)

Rosies in my experience do not need a very big setup. I keep all mine in a "medium" critter keeper, and i have 1 in a "large". I am going to rehouse the one in the large critter keeper into a medium. If you had a larger species i would recommend a large size critter keeper, but like i said the medium size works fine for me. My general rule is if they are 2" then small critter keeper, 3-4" then medium critter keeper, if they are larger than 5" then go with a large critter keeper. Hope that helps...


----------



## Mr.Scorpion (Oct 22, 2006)

When I said lsarge I didnt mean those ridiculously long and thin exo-terra ones- I meant the 12 x 8 ones.


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Oct 22, 2006)

I personally don't use Kritter Keepers anymore, but when I did, the best ones in my experience were the All Living Things Critter Tote, because they had the most secure lids. Also, if you plan to buy them online, and can't choose the color you want, you don't have to worry about getting a hideous neon colored one because they only come in black, forest green, and a burnt orange, nothing too outrageous.


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 25, 2008)

i can vouch for the all living things tote. They are constructed way better than KK's and have way better hatchs(as i call em) on top, secure as hell


----------



## Aschamne (Jun 25, 2008)

I use the Lee's Herp Haven small breeder.  Its the same size as the large KK, but its a couple in shorter in height making it better for terrestrials.

Art


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 26, 2008)

try out the XL herp haven. its about 16 inches long by 9 1/2 by 12 1/2. This is bigger and better for a burrower than the 5 and 5.5 gallons i would believe. Plus its a simple setup that gives a good amount of space


----------



## penny'smom (Jun 26, 2008)

Praetorian1250 and Aschamne;

Do you guys realize this thread was _at least 20 months old _ when you posted on it yesterday????


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah i realize but if this helps someone else out in turn then the old thread problem corrects itself. (means to justifiying an ends)


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 26, 2008)

*ZombieThreads back from the dead*



penny'smom said:


> Praetorian1250 and Aschamne;
> 
> Do you guys realize this thread was _at least 20 months old _ when you posted on it yesterday????


Talking to the dead is all the rage on arachnoboards these days. Find a post you like and give advice to someone that asked the question two years ago. 

It is in response or retaliation to people being asked to use the search function. They not only use the search function to get information, but they use it to talk to a dead thread.  

Its kind of like offering crickets to a tarantula's molt.


----------



## dannax (Jun 26, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> Its kind of like offering crickets to a tarantula's molt.


lulz 

i <3 old threads on the forum i frequent!


----------



## Tuwin (Jun 27, 2008)

This is what happens when people actually use the all important and heavily over suggested search function


----------



## Mizzerat (Apr 4, 2016)

I found this dead thread so I thought I'd feed it a cricket. Also I like them Lee's herp dealios. ;D

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mistertim (Apr 4, 2016)

Kid Dragon said:


> Its kind of like offering crickets to a tarantula's molt.


Wait, you aren't supposed to do that? I was wondering why my Ts weren't eating...


----------



## Haksilence (Apr 4, 2016)

We seriously need to star locking threads over a year old... Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (Apr 4, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> We seriously need to star locking threads over a year old... Lol


Nah, some of these resurrections are golden. Remember that one recently about Tarantula Poo?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sana (Apr 4, 2016)

If we continue to encourage folks to use the search function for information instead of starting a new thread we have to accept that clarification questions can be added to old threads thus resurrected.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 4, 2016)

It scares me that this thread was resurrected...twice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 4, 2016)

But this was a thread that didn't need to be revived, infact, all we did was derail a dead thread. I agree, these need to be locked after (X) amount of time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Apr 4, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> But this was a thread that didn't need to be revived, infact, all we did was derail a dead thread. I agree, these need to be locked after (X) amount of time.


Agree. And if they do not get locked - please, future search user 18 months from now - do not revive this thread again!


----------



## Joe134 (May 29, 2018)

How about you guys just dont worry about whats being posted when and let the threads run their course. Too much im the boss i make the rules, deleting and blocking. how about just butt out, if you dont like it dont read it. As long as the comments are relevant to the thread and not repetitive. I get sick of looking for threads finding dead end conversations ended by over zealous aministrators. No offense But the date on thread is not what members are looking for most the time, we are looking for information not some guy saying this subjects closed its too old im the bossy boss boss!


----------



## Joe134 (May 29, 2018)

Then if you try and start a new thread to get answers they tell ya look up old dead threads


----------



## MikeofBorg (May 29, 2018)

10 gallon aquariums come up for a dollar a gallon at Petco and Pet Supplies Plus from time to time. They also price match their online stores if the product is cheaper online. I got my vertical Zilla enclosure for $65 on sale for my A avicularia, which came with everything except a water dish. The metal screen tops for a 10 gallon are under $8. So for a complete 10 gallon glass enclosure minus substrate and hide for under $20 is not bad. Of course you can save even more going with a clear plastic container with locking lid at Walmart for under $5. Just depends on how you want to display the T. All my Ts are in my family room so they are in glass enclosures with live plants so visitors can admire them in a naturalistic environment.

Attached a photo of my Aphonopelma chalcodes display enclosure. Tried to make it as close to its natural environment of Sagauro cactus desert.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (May 29, 2018)

Joe134 said:


> As long as the comments are relevant to the thread and not repetitive.


And none of the ones that resurrected the thread were...and neither was yours actually.



Joe134 said:


> I get sick of looking for threads finding dead end conversations ended by over zealous aministrators


I'd bet less than 1% of all threads are ever closed...its a rare occurrence.


Joe134 said:


> No offense But the date on thread is not what members are looking for most the time


They should.   Dates on a thread are there for a reason.   It helps people locate new info and differentiate it from old, dated info.   And keeps people from asking questions or responding to someone who is no longer active here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

